# Train Show finds



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

This was my first Train Show, and bought a few slots(Tyco HP7). The Trans-Am is a light chassis. The bulb blew out when I tested it. And, I just love the truck, and I don't know anything about it. Thanks


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice score. I don't have much luck at the train shows around here, but I haven't stopped trying...

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice Find!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

That truck has always been one of my favs..all variations of it are equally cool! Hard to find that style with a good Chevy emblem windshield sticker. Did you get them for a good price? Those train guys like to over-price their slots..lol


----------



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

14 bucks for the pair. 

I also passed on a couple of package deals...AFX w/track and multiple cars, and parts, but to me it wasn't worth it for the one car in each deal, that I wanted(RoadRunner Stocker Petty colors, and the red Porsche 510K)


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow. Cool picture. As a former adventure-gaming-industry employee, I especially like the mechanic wizard dramatically casting a _*Dispel Darkness*_ spell to fix the headlights. 

Nice find Drumz. 

I see several train shows a year. In Texas, slot equipment is not too common at train shows, but I've had occasional good finds.



















$20. Both chassis work. Extra contents.

To have a chance, you should plan to be in line when the doors open on the first day and you should ask at any likely-looking booth. I got the US-1 set when a customer heard me ask a dealer if he had any slotcar stuff (he didn't), and mentioned he'd seen a truck set in the next room next to the windows. I found another lot when I asked a dealer, and he said,"No, but the guy at the next table has some. Ask to see it, because it's behind the table in a box."

-- D


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

The second last train show I went to, I got these, I mean my cute little boy, got these for me, err us, for free:


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Since there are no slot car shows in these parts I go to the toy and train shows usually find something.As I`m also going to run the train thru my town section I`ll pick up at least something train related if I don`t find any slots or diecast.


----------

